# "E" code(s) for non-heal surg wound?



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 28, 2010)

Patient has surgery and the wound opens up a couple of weeks later. It is now a non-healing wound. Any suggestions on the correct "E" codes for this situation?


----------



## Tonyj (Apr 30, 2010)

You can use a complication code (998.3X) Disruption of wound. For the E code you would need to know how/why the wound is opening up. ie is it due to and external event/act...Or is it due to other internal situations, ie diabetes......


----------



## jjhamer1 (May 7, 2010)

*Dehiscence!!!*

Dehiscence def: A bursting open, splitting, or gaping along natural or sutured lines.
     You will find this in your ICD-9 - postoperative     998.32

     An E code can never be as a first diagnosis, it is only used to describe
the circumstances of the dehiscence.


----------



## DOVERRED (May 9, 2010)

if it was documented as a non healing wound ,not a dehiscence or disruption, i would use 998.83..the best i could do for the e-code is E878.8


----------

